# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  hỏi về thay dao tự động máy phay cnc

## ungdanh1211

em đang gặp trường hợp như thế này, giả sử có 4 con dao 1,2,3,4 ở vị trí lần lượt là 1,2,3,4. Em thấy thằng kia nó lập trình làm sao sài con dao số 1 xong, muốn lấy con dao số 2 thì nó bỏ con dao số 2 lên trục chính, đồng thời nó bỏ con dao số 1 vào vị trí sô 2, tương tự lấy con số 3 thì máy nó bỏ con số 2 vào vị trí số 3.Tuơng tự con số 3 bỏ vào vị trí số 4. Cuối cùng xong chương trình con dao số 4 vẫn ở trên trục chính.
chạy lai chương trình thì máy nó đến vị trí số 2 để lấy con số 1 ra chạy lại, đồng thời bỏ con số 4 vào vị trí số 2, cứ thế nó lặp lại chu trình, em méo hiểu cái đài thay dao tự động nó hoạt động như  thế nào và lập trình ra sao. Thực tế đài dao của em có tới hơn 40 vi trí, mỗi con dao nằm ở vị trí xa nhau, nhưng nó vẫn hoạt động trên nguyên tắc trên. Máy mori seiki, đài dao dạng xích. Mong các bác giúp đỡ. Thằng chạy máy nó méo chỉ em huhu...

----------

haiquanckbn

----------


## GORLAK

Sao nó chỉ bác đc, nó giấu nghề đó, thấy đầy ra =))

----------


## ungdanh1211

các cao nhân nào lập trình thay dao tự đông để gia công hàng loạt, xin chỉ giáo em với

----------


## biết tuốt

chắc bác thuê nó chạy máy chỉ để học chiêu này của nó chứ gì  :Big Grin:  vậy nó ngu gì chỉ cho bác chứ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

haiquanckbn

----------


## haiquanckbn

> chắc bác thuê nó chạy máy chỉ để học chiêu này của nó chứ gì  vậy nó ngu gì chỉ cho bác chứ


Như vậy liệu có tốt k hả anh. nếu ai cũng giữ nghề để kiếm tiền mãi thì làm sao đi lên được. nhưng không giấu nghề thì lấy j ra ăn. hihi

----------


## thucncvt

> em đang gặp trường hợp như thế này, giả sử có 4 con dao 1,2,3,4 ở vị trí lần lượt là 1,2,3,4. Em thấy thằng kia nó lập trình làm sao sài con dao số 1 xong, muốn lấy con dao số 2 thì nó bỏ con dao số 2 lên trục chính, đồng thời nó bỏ con dao số 1 vào vị trí sô 2, tương tự lấy con số 3 thì máy nó bỏ con số 2 vào vị trí số 3.Tuơng tự con số 3 bỏ vào vị trí số 4. Cuối cùng xong chương trình con dao số 4 vẫn ở trên trục chính.
> chạy lai chương trình thì máy nó đến vị trí số 2 để lấy con số 1 ra chạy lại, đồng thời bỏ con số 4 vào vị trí số 2, cứ thế nó lặp lại chu trình, em méo hiểu cái đài thay dao tự động nó hoạt động như  thế nào và lập trình ra sao. Thực tế đài dao của em có tới hơn 40 vi trí, mỗi con dao nằm ở vị trí xa nhau, nhưng nó vẫn hoạt động trên nguyên tắc trên. Máy mori seiki, đài dao dạng xích. Mong các bác giúp đỡ. Thằng chạy máy nó méo chỉ em huhu...


nó gọi dao loạn xạ lên mà làm sao chạy ,hàng loạt được nhỉ  .dao 1 ở vị trí 1 ,dao 2 ở vị trí 2 ,khi gia công xong nó vẫn là như vậy ,làm gì có dao 1 nhảy  sang vị trí của dao 2 được

----------


## hungson1986

Thằng bán máy nó không bao giờ chỉ cho bác đâu .vì phần đó liên quan đến plc mà .bác chọc chọc vào phần đấy hỏng máy nó là thằng phải sửa .

----------


## ungdanh1211

dị bác chưa gặp trường hợp này rồi. bác gọi con nào là nó lấy con dao trênn trục chính bỏ vào vị trí con dao cần lấy, đồng thời con dao cần lấy nó bỏ vào trục chính. Tay gắp xoay 180 do roi nhét 2 đài dao lên đồng thời.

----------


## Ga con

> nó gọi dao loạn xạ lên mà làm sao chạy ,hàng loạt được nhỉ  .dao 1 ở vị trí 1 ,dao 2 ở vị trí 2 ,khi gia công xong nó vẫn là như vậy ,làm gì có dao 1 nhảy  sang vị trí của dao 2 được


Máy nào có tay thay dao chả chạy theo kiểu này bác. Cơ bản PLC nó quản lý hết rồi bác không phải lo. Nếu không nhớ được thì trước khi chạy chương trình cần phải test xem con dao xài trong c trình nó nằm ở đâu, nếu cần có thể sắp nó về chỗ của nó bằng vài lệnh thay dao.
Loại không có tay thay dao, spindle ngậm trực tiếp dao thì số hiệu của dao mới là cố định không thay đổi.

Thanks.

----------


## anhcos

Để tăng tốc độ gia công cái cần thay dao nó ngậm cả 2 dao, xong thay ngay nên số hiệu sao trên bàn nó thay đổi ngay, nhưng máy nó sẽ nhớ vị trí của mỗi dao.

Nếu muốn tự làm thì nạp từng con vào trục chính rồi khai báo, xong thì kêu nó cất đi làm tiếp con khác.

----------


## CKD

Máy nó quản lý dao, cụ thể là PLC. Thằng thợ vận hành nó cũng không biết phải làm thế nào, thằng bán máy hay thợ sửa máy cùng lắm thì biết số stt dao được lưu ở đâu thôi. Chứ làm thế nào cũng mấy ai biết.

Người sử dụng cũng chỉ biết khai báo dao số mấy (stt) được sử dụng, offset dao hay không mà thôi (offset dao cũng đã lưu trong máy, đã cài đặt sẵn hoặc tự động set). Ngoài mấy cái này thì biết gì đâu nữa mà chỉ, mà giấu với chã giấu.

Việc quản lý dao này cũng không có gì phức tạp. Nó có 2 bảng stt dao, trước và sau khi thay dao. Sau khi thay xong nó lại cập nhật lại bảng dao là xong.

Còn muốn biết dao nào, đang ở đâu thì gọi dao stt đó ra thì biết ngay mà.

----------

quocthanhheli, ungdanh1211

----------


## hungson1986

Nếu bác muốn biết pass plc thì em nghĩ máy của bác phải có chế độ bắt định vị bằng camera .máy em dùng mỗi lần bắt định vị bằng camera là phải nhập pass plc vào kiểm tra sai số

----------


## quocthanhheli

Kiểm tra G code của thằng lính xem nó có gọi dao chờ không? Như vậy mới rút ngắn dc thời gian gia công để tăng năng xuất.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Cụ CKD nói chính xác, chạy máy chỉ cần biết là tool số may(T?) còn nó ở pot nào măc kệ nó, muốn gọi dao chờ thì thêm Txx vào phần đầu ct vd G90G54G00x0y0 T05;

----------


## ungdanh1211

thank cac bac nhieu!

----------


## CKD

Mà cơ bản là.. bác chủ muốn làm gì với nó.
Vì máy quá nhiều dao, thường thấy là đài dao chạy xích, kéo servo. Khi chạy thì rất nhanh, không cạch cạch như những máy đời cũ kéo dao bằng thủy lực.
Và khi thao tác, muốn dùng hoặc lắp dao thì đều phải gọi lệnh (cmd) thì dao nó mới chạy ra vị trí thao tác.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

đọc dài mà em vẫn chưa hiểu gì @@
máy moriseiki dạng xích chạy vòng thì chắc dạng giống máy em
vị trí từng dao và home dao được dk bởi plc,cơ cấu cam
nó có 1 cái bảng reference,dao nào thì nằm ở ô nào...máy em nằm trong phần graph-tool entry
spindle tool = tool hiện tại trong spind
next tool = tool đang ở vị trí chờ
máy em dao nào là ở vi trí đó chứ ko có lộn xộn dc như trên  :Big Grin: 

ví dụ,dao spind = dao 1
muốn đổi dao 2: 
T02 M06;
if (next tool = dao 2)
     đổi dao ;
     next tool = dao 1;
else
    đài dao quay;
    next tool = dao 2;
    đổi dao;
    next tool = dao 1;

em hay tiết kiệm thời gian đổi dao bằng cách,trước khi cần dao nào đó,em gõ sẵn lệnh ( T xx),cho đài dao quay,đem dao cần tới next tool chờ sẵn,gặp M06 là nó đổi liền ,khỏi chờ.Như cục fanuc nói
Chứ vụ 1 dao mà bỏ vị trí khác em chưa nghe bao giờ :-s

----------


## Ga con

Máy cụ sau khi thay như trên thì con dao số 1 nó nằm trong ổ đánh số 1 hay ổ dao đánh số 2? (Dù nó vẫn là dao số 1). Khi đang thay dao thì xích dao có chạy không cụ.

Thanks.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Nhưng máy mà pot nào T đó là loại dao tuyệt đối nó có pot dao trung gian loại này thường trạm dao ở xa , máy mà có nút home cho đài dao thì chăc là dùng servo hoặc đếm dao phase A-B

----------


## ronaldinho_07

của em dao nào là về pot đó  :Big Grin: 
kéo bằng motor 3 pha thông thường

----------


## Ga con

Cụ cho em cái hình với.
E gặp rất nhiều máy nhưng ở VN chưa thấy con nào chạy xích dao, có toolchange arm mà thay dao kiểu này. Kể cả mấy con đời rất mới 18-21i hành trình lớn 4m, xích dao cả trăm cái, mỗi lần thay dao mấy cả phút mới xong.

Em hình dung thế này không biết đúng không, chẳng hạn dao trên spindle số 1, cần thay sang dao số 10 thì: xích dao chạy vèo vèo đưa ổ dao số 10 vào vị trí chờ -> tay thay dao quay sang vừa ngậm dao trong spindle vừa ngậm con trong ổ 10 -> nhấc 2 con ra -> xích dao lại quay vèo đưa ổ dao số 1 vào vị trí chờ -> tay thay dao nâng lên vừa cất dao 1 vào ổ số 1 vừa lắp dao 10 vào spindle -> hạ tay xuống là xong.

Với các máy e đã gặp (loại có tay thay dao) thì không có cái đoạn đỏ đỏ trên, nên bước tiếp theo đó dao số 1 sẽ vào ổ số 10 và máy hiểu tại vị trí ổ số 10 hiện tại là dao số 1 và kèm theo các thông số offset của số 1 luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## anhcos

> nó gọi dao loạn xạ lên mà làm sao chạy ,hàng loạt được nhỉ  .dao 1 ở vị trí 1 ,dao 2 ở vị trí 2 ,khi gia công xong nó vẫn là như vậy ,làm gì có dao 1 nhảy  sang vị trí của dao 2 được


Đây nè bác, thay cực nhanh:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Cụ cho em cái hình với.
> E gặp rất nhiều máy nhưng ở VN chưa thấy con nào chạy xích dao, có toolchange arm mà thay dao kiểu này. Kể cả mấy con đời rất mới 18-21i hành trình lớn 4m, xích dao cả trăm cái, mỗi lần thay dao mấy cả phút mới xong.
> 
> Em hình dung thế này không biết đúng không, chẳng hạn dao trên spindle số 1, cần thay sang dao số 10 thì: xích dao chạy vèo vèo đưa ổ dao số 10 vào vị trí chờ -> tay thay dao quay sang vừa ngậm dao trong spindle vừa ngậm con trong ổ 10 -> nhấc 2 con ra -> xích dao lại quay vèo đưa ổ dao số 1 vào vị trí chờ -> tay thay dao nâng lên vừa cất dao 1 vào ổ số 1 vừa lắp dao 10 vào spindle -> hạ tay xuống là xong.
> 
> Với các máy e đã gặp (loại có tay thay dao) thì không có cái đoạn đỏ đỏ trên, nên bước tiếp theo đó dao số 1 sẽ vào ổ số 10 và máy hiểu tại vị trí ổ số 10 hiện tại là dao số 1 và kèm theo các thông số offset của số 1 luôn.
> 
> Thanks.


Ví dụ dao spind đang 1,next tool là 3,lúc này cái ổ dao trong pot cũng là số 1 trùng với spind( cái chỗ đường dẫn từ next tool vào pot ấy ạ)
mình thay dao 10,thì đài dao quay,đưa dao next tool 1 vào pot 1 trên đài dao
sau đó đưa dao 10 vào next tool
xong nó quay tool arm đổi 2 con 1 vs 10
lúc này spindle chạy tiếp lệnh
next tool là số 2,còn đài dao nó tự quay pot sang số 10 ạ
máy em là thế
đài dao quay ngược xui tùy chiều nào gần hơn

----------


## Ga con

Hic, sao đọc em chả hiểu, không hình dung ra.
Tức là cái của bác pot tháo ra khỏi xích dao được ạ, hay là có đến 2 vị trí tạm.

Thanks.

----------


## maycncmini

> Cụ cho em cái hình với.
> E gặp rất nhiều máy nhưng ở VN chưa thấy con nào chạy xích dao, có toolchange arm mà thay dao kiểu này. Kể cả mấy con đời rất mới 18-21i hành trình lớn 4m, xích dao cả trăm cái, mỗi lần thay dao mấy cả phút mới xong.
> 
> Em hình dung thế này không biết đúng không, chẳng hạn dao trên spindle số 1, cần thay sang dao số 10 thì: xích dao chạy vèo vèo đưa ổ dao số 10 vào vị trí chờ -> tay thay dao quay sang vừa ngậm dao trong spindle vừa ngậm con trong ổ 10 -> nhấc 2 con ra -> xích dao lại quay vèo đưa ổ dao số 1 vào vị trí chờ -> tay thay dao nâng lên vừa cất dao 1 vào ổ số 1 vừa lắp dao 10 vào spindle -> hạ tay xuống là xong.
> 
> Với các máy e đã gặp (loại có tay thay dao) thì không có cái đoạn đỏ đỏ trên, nên bước tiếp theo đó dao số 1 sẽ vào ổ số 10 và máy hiểu tại vị trí ổ số 10 hiện tại là dao số 1 và kèm theo các thông số offset của số 1 luôn.
> 
> Thanks.


Đối với máy thay dao có tay gắp vị trí dao sẽ bị hoán đổi trên mâm dao nhưng máy vẫn nhớ thứ tự sau từng lần hoán đổi và khi cần bạn có thể gọi nó ra một cách chính xác

----------


## ronaldinho_07

bác thấy mấy số 4-9-17 chứ,ví dụ magazine No 4 thì spindle tool cũng là số 4 luôn,next tool sẽ là con khác
lúc này em đang recover lại nên nhấn nút nó chạy qua lại thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

À, máy của bác ổ dao tháo ra khỏi mâm được chứ không phải cố định. Kiểu này em chỉ xem trên net thôi chứ ngoài chưa gặp lần nào.
E thấy làm kiểu này phức tạp quá, lại chậm hơn so với kiểu bình thường, tiềm ẩn rủi ro alarm không thay dao được do rơ, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## thucncvt

Hehe em cứ nghĩ nó như con này mà em từng đúng với nó fanuc oi md

----------


## Tuấn

> Hehe em cứ nghĩ nó như con này mà em từng đúng với nó fanuc oi md


Nhìn các bác lập trình dao chạy đẹp thật. Em làm nó cứ xuống chán rồi mới chạm vật liệu  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

> Hehe em cứ nghĩ nó như con này mà em từng đúng với nó fanuc oi md


Tùy theo máy chứ không phải do Controller bác.
Kiểu này chỉ dành cho mâm ít dao thôi, còn nhiều hơn thì hay gặp kiểu xích dao, nhiều nữa kiểu magazine.

Thanks.

----------


## Mr.Printer

Theo em thì quan tâm méo gì cái chỗ nó để dao nhỉ ? cần con nào gọi con đó ra sài xong nó quăng đâu kệ nó mình nhớ chi cho nhức đầu, cuối chương trình muốn cất dao đi mà ko lấy con nào thì gọi con T0 ra là xong.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

lúc bt thì nói gì  :Big Grin: ,lúc nó hư biết đường mà sửa thôi ạ

----------


## CKD

Hị hị!
Trao đổi để hiểu thêm cũng tốt mà.

Còn lúc nó hư.. biết sửa cũng trùm lắm rồi. Vì cơ cấu ngoài mấy cái khay dao ra.. phần còn lại nào là xy lanh thuỷ lực, các sensor, servo, motor thuỷ lực... bla bla.

Trước con máy nhà em nó không thèm chạy xích dao. Cứ gọi dao là báo lỗi. Định mổ bụng nó ra xem sao mà thấy cả mớ dây nhợ loằng ngoằn. Choáng quá nên thôi.

----------


## Ga con

Con máy bên xưởng cũng dùng mâm như của bác Thucnc, giờ bị rơ, thay dao bị lỗi hoài. Mấy năm trước bị alarm liên tục e có sửa rồi, giờ rơ phần cơ thì e lại chưa có thời gian mở ra xem thế nào, chuyển qua thay dao bằng tay.

Thanks.

----------

